# Where's all the movie reviews?



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We used to have movie reviews aplenty here every week, but I haven't seen any in a long time.

I saw The DaVinci Code, Over The Hedge, and X-Men3. I liked Hedge the best, X-3 2nd, and DVC the least. I'll save the details for now, but I'm betting that a lot of you have seen some of these?


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Actually, I don't get out to the movies very often (usually because I fall asleep). I do want to see the Davinci Code. Normally I'd wait until it comes out on video, but I'd love the oportunity to piss off the people protestiing it outside.

The last movie I did see in the theater was Neil Young's "Heart of Gold" movie. If you are a fan of Neil Youngs music it is definitely a must see (it will be out on video soon).


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

That was Lexus that kept us all up and current on those. Guess we need to prod her to get out more often and see them again.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> I saw x-3
> I must say as a devoted comic book fan I was kind of sad.
> What was up with those ahem *people* (dont wanna give it away) dying? ok i didnt get that. Maybe the Shiar will come and bring them back to life. No idea.
> Jean got kind of annoying just standing there and looking like the girl from the ring. It got kind of old after a while.
> ...


same here.....I was disappointed....it was still good but not what i expected......and I think they'll all be back and alive or repowered for part four.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I also had a tough time with some of it.

The scene with the Golden Gate Bridge was pretty awesome, though I don't get why it went from day to night in just a few seconds like it did.

DaVinci Code was kinda lame, I thought. We could see the "surprise" ending a mile away, and it just didn't satisfy.

Hedge was great! I loved it, and so will you.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Apr 9, 2006)

In X-men, there is supposed to be an extra scene after the credits -- or so I've read. Did you all stay for that?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I just saw somthing on tv called X3 and Beyond. The name really indicates there will be more comming.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

yeah there's a huge suprise thing at the end of the credits


and kitty was palyed by diff people in each of the film


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Baby_Baby said:


> Where the heck was nightcrawler?
> QUOTE]
> 
> yeah where was he (hes my fav)
> ...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I didn't see it, but a buddy did, and he told me about it.
Think back to that ethics class that Professor X was teaching, and what his example/question was to the group. At the end, we see a situation _just_ like that, and how it saves the day.


----------

